# Maquina que transporta huevos



## taylor (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola amigos, estoy haciendo una maquina y necesito transportar huevos y guardarlos en diferentes cajas.
La duda es cual seria la mejor forma de transportarlos sin usar una banda transportadora.
Estaba pensando en un brazo robotico que los coja y los lleve o en algun sistema de succión para que los lleve y luego los suelte dentro de las cajas.

Si alguien ya ha transportado objetos así de frágiles. 

Que me recomendarían?


----------



## aguevara (Oct 23, 2008)

FESTO maneja equipos ideales para tu aplicacion revisa su pagina


----------



## snowboard (Oct 26, 2008)

Hola.
de transporte de huevos no tengo idea, pero encontré este video.

YouTube - Egg packing machine

saludos y espero te de ideas


----------



## taylor (Oct 26, 2008)

Gracias amigos, estoy averiguando, estoy tratando de contactarme con la gente de FESTO para ver como me pueden ayudar.
Igual el video esta super interesante y me dio algunas ideas.
Si tienen mas información o ideas por, favor ayudenme con eso.
La idea es llevar o empacar los huevos de acuerdo a su peso.
Yo ya tengo los huevos pesados al final de una banda transportadora. Entonces quiero llevarlos a distintos grupos de acuerdo al peso, o empacarlos en distintas cubetas de acuerdo al peso. Si tienen alguna idea de como hacerlo les agradecería mucho.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2008)

Alguna vez en Tv vi que lo hacian con un cinta de rodillos y los huevos pasaban hasta el seleccionador, estos ivan por un pasillo donde habian unas paletas y cuando llegaban a esa paleta si era el peso adecuado la paleta de levantaba un poco y el huevo rodaba hasta una seccion donde se habia establecido, obviamente las paletas detectan el peso y un sistema activa la paleta para que se levante, la primera paleta detecta el huevo mas pesado si esta en el rango se activa si no pasa a la siguiente y asi hasta llegar al sitio donde se mandan los huevos mas pequeños, el dibujo lo hice mirando desde arriba, espero te sirva, chauuuuuuuuu

se me olvidaba el huevo va al contario en forma vertical para que pueda rodar, chauuuu


----------



## taylor (Nov 12, 2008)

Gracias fdesergio, me parece una buena tecnica, muy practica e interesnte,, la voy a tomar en cuenta.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Solo un comentario que tal vez suene a critica destructiva. No es la intención.

Mientras que FESTO es de las mejores marcas el hecho de que sus conexiones son rectas hace que al comprar sus productos literalmente "te casas" con ellos.

En particular prefiero utilizar otras marcas como SMC, PARKER y aún GUSS & ROCH que, en mi caso, me permiten fácilmente intercambiar elementos entre una y otra.

En cualquier caso, para cualquier marca que decidas, revisa disponibilidad e intercambiabilidad. Actualmente existen contratipos de muchos elementos entre diversas marcas y hasta donde he notado FESTO sigue quedando fuera de esto en muchos de sus productos.

Elije con cuidado y suerte.


----------



## taylor (Ene 9, 2009)

La verdad no te entiendo bien a que te refieres cuando dices conexiones rectas, te agradecería que me expliques o me detalles un poco mas sobre eso;  te refieres a la forma de los racores?.
Estaba pensando comprar un generador de vacío, y una ventosa de FESTO ya que ahi son mas económicas, y el cilindro de doble efecto y las 2 electroválvulas, una 5/2 y una 3/2 pensaba comprar de la marca CAMOZZI, que en cambio estas son mas económicas aqui.
En Ecuador son las únicas dos marcas que he encontrado, crees que habrá un problema de intercambiabilidad de estos elementos en esas marcas?.

De antemano te agradezco tu colaboración.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

La forma de las cuerdas donde conectas las válvulas, rácores, etc. son en FESTO bajo norma DIN y están realizadas como un tornillo. Esto es, desde el inicio de la cuerda hasta donde terminan tienen el mismo diámetro invariable. Además las medidas son en milímetros. El hecho de que sean rectas obliga a utilizar selladores de teflón o similares.

Nota: prefiero sellador de teflón en pasta y no en cinta. Sugiero el STT (sellador de tuberías con teflón) de Loctite. Este se puede utilizar incluso para tuberías de gas LP.

Las cuerdas de la mayoría de los demás fabricantes están bajo normas estadounidenses siendo éstas en base a las pulgadas. Además las cuerdas son tipo NPT (National Pipe Thread) teniendo forma cónica. Esto es que en el inicio de la cuerda tienen un diámetro menor que donde terminan. Esta forma está realizada para que, teóricamente al menos, no sea necesario utilizar selladores. Con apretar lo suficiente el choque de roscas hace el sello.

Te sugiero que veas los catálogos tanto de FESTO, GUSS & ROCH y  SMC para que notes las diferencias.

http://www.festo.com/INetDomino/r2/es-mx/company_portal_mx.htm
http://www.guss-roch.com.mx/docs/opciones.htm
http://www.smc.com.mx/index.php

Poco a poco todas las empresas van teniendo de ambos tipos DIN e ISO con cuerdas rectas y NPT. Solo asegúrate que en tu localidad tengas variedad de proveedores para un producto determinado.

Recuerda que muchas veces es más caro tener un equipo parado por falta de una refacción que el precio de la refacción propiamente dicha.


----------



## taylor (Ene 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, voy a entrar a esas paginas para ver los catalogos que me dices y luego te cuento que tal me fue


----------



## taylor (Ene 19, 2009)

Hola amigos, les vuelvo a molestar con un problema que se me presento, tengo ya una ventosa y un generador de vacío con los cuales se succiona a los huevos para transportarlos; el problema se presenta cuando corto la entrada de aire al generador de vació para dejar de succionar. En lugar de soltarlo suavemente, este los expulsa fuertemente, provocando que los huevos caigan con fuerza y se rompan.
Si alguien me puede ayudar ese problema, estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

¿ Los expulsa o los deja caer ?


----------



## soschorni (Ene 19, 2009)

hola, no se si esto te ayuda pero te puede dar una idea, perdon por los malos dibujos, estoy apurado


----------



## taylor (Ene 19, 2009)

no los deja caer, sino que los expulsa con algo de fuerza, por eso se rompen


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

taylor dijo:
			
		

> no los deja caer, sino que los expulsa con algo de fuerza, por eso se rompen


¿ Como corta el vacío que los retiene ?
La forma seria cerrando una válvula y dejando que se pierda el vacío remanente a través de un paso calibrado que permita una descarga suave


----------



## soschorni (Ene 19, 2009)

sino puedes ponerle tipo algo de espuma o algo asi, que detenga un poco la caida, sino que se pongan un paracaida
Tambien puedes hacer que caigan sin fuerza y muy cercanos a la cajauna cinta transportadora (con las respectivas separaciones para la caja, que los deje en una rampa con ruedas y que se patinen por ella y que caigan en la caja. tambien podria ser o no?


----------



## taylor (Ene 19, 2009)

JA JA, estaba bueno eso del paracaida.
El vacio secorta con una electrovalvula, pero no se como puedo regularle la descarga,ya que lo que hay que hacer es unicamente cortarle el aire que entra y ese rato se deja de absorver, y lo logico seria que el huevo simplemente caiga, pero no, sino que lo expulsa, les adjunto el circuito neumatico


----------



## taylor (Ene 19, 2009)

cuando probe el funcionamiento, lo hize sin el regulador de caudal que esta en el grafico, de la entrada de aire, por lo tanto pasaba al generador todo el aire del compresor, recien ahorita se me ocurrio poner ese regulador, que aunque su funcion es unicamente limitar la cantidad de aire que pasa al generador de vacio se me ocurre que tal vez con eso tambien se disminuya la fuerza con la que suelta, lo voy a probar asi y les comento como resultó


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

El ajuste se puede lograr con un agujero en la manguera que lleva el vacío a las ventosas, el diámetro depende del caudal de vacío y la cantidad de ventosas

Te fijaste si las ventosas no reaccionan como resorte acumulando energía (Al aplastarse) que se libera al cortar el vacío disparando a los huevos ?


----------



## taylor (Ene 19, 2009)

Ahora que lo mencionas, la ventosa es de doble fuelle para poder tener tolerancia en los distintos tamaños de los huevos, este fuelle se comprime cuando absorve y se relaja cuando suelta, pero crees que lo haga con tanta fuerza para expulsar el huevo? tomando en cuenta que ese fuelle es bastante flexible y suave cuando lo toque


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2009)

Para que "Expulse" los huevos (con violencia)  o mandas presión inmediatamente luego de cortar el vacío o el fuelle queda comprimido y se libera con cierta violencia al cortar el vacío.


----------



## taylor (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola amigos ahora quiero ver si me ayudan con otro problemita de mi maquina.
Los huevos antes de llegar a la zona donde se les pesa vienen en una banda transportadora, pequeña que esta conectada a un motor monofasoco de 1/8hp por medio de un motorreductor. 
La banda tienen un sensor de presencia fotoelectrico, de tal manera que cuando el huevo interrumpe el haz de luz un microcontrolador PIC 16f877a que es el que se encaraga de hacer todo el control de la maquina, siente esa interrupción y manda a parar la banda. 
Ahora el problema que tengo se presenta de dos maneras: Una es que algunas veces cuando el motor de la banda arranca o cuando para, hace que el micro se reinicie. 
La otra es que en ocasiones cuando arranca o para el motor, no se reinicia el micro sino que en la pantalla LCD donde tiene que dar información empieza a salir basura aunque el micro sigue cumpliendo la secuencia de control que debe realizar pero en el lcd no da ninguna información mas que basura y me toca apagar y volver a encender el módulo. 
Si alguien sabe cual puede ser la causa y cual puede ser la solución, les agradederé infinitamente Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2009)

taylor dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos ahora quiero ver si me ayudan con otro problemita de mi maquina.......


Estas teniendo un problema de generación de interferencias por el accionar del motor, coloca una red de Snubber en paralelo con los contactos del relee o triac que enciende y apaga tu motor, esto es para el apagado del mismo.
Si tu problema también aparece al encenderlo, lo que debes tener es un "Bajón" de tensión debido al consumo del motor que afecta a la fuente del micro, habrá que mejorar la fuente incluso tal ves agregar un filtro de linea.

Estoy esperando tu comentario sobre ¿ Que paso con los huevos "disparados" ?


----------



## taylor (Mar 12, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, te comento que la expulsión de los huevos, lo logre solucionar colocando una valvula reguladora de caudal bidireccional a la entrada de aire del generador de vacio, con eso controlo la intensidad del vacio, y con un vacio mas pequeño los huevos ya no salen expulsados.

Por otro lado ayudame por favor con lo del filtro de linea y con la red snubber, pues te comento que no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre el tema y no se como hacerlos.
Si te sirve, adjunto la forma como estoy conectando el motor al micro


----------



## santiago (Mar 13, 2009)

yo estoy con el tema de envasadoras , por tiempo todavia no termine la envasadora de dulce de leche :x 

yo como marca te recomiendo camozzi es mas barato que micro y andan igual o mejor

en camozzi si entreas a la pagina.. tenes vontosas de todo tipo , es medio tarde pero tomalo como un dato jeje 

ah fogo encontre algo que me tendria que solucionar el tema del tapado (para el de mermelada)

es un pedaso de hierro jaja nah es una pinza circular, ya le mande a tornear unos dedos de goma cuando le mandas aire por una manguerita de 1/8 se aprieta ... mucho , de ahi prendo el "sistema rotatorio de ajuste" (lease taladro inalambrico destripado con control de torque y velocidad variable) en las pruebas en la posision 5 de 7 me rompia las tapas en la 7 me deztrozaba tapa y frasco en la 3 o 4 me los ajusta perfecto

dato: a la fuente del plc con pic le arme ademas del transformador y los 4 diodos, ya que me comentaron que los puentes de diodos integrados meten ruidos y demas, que para un pic no es muy bueno, le meti 2 capacitores de 4700 uf en paralelo 

este fin de semana voy a estar a ful con la envasadora, despues subo los planos detallados al foro

saludos


----------



## taylor (Mar 14, 2009)

gracias santixman, te comento que precisamente todos los elementos neumaticos que utilice son camozzi gracias a las recomendaciones de ustedes mismo.
Ahora como ya escribi arriba, tengo problemas con el pic que se me resetea en los arranques o paradas del motor.
Estaba pensando poner un transformador de aislamiento para conectar la fuente del pic a traves de ese transformador, ya que la fuente con la que estoy polarizando al pic no tiene transformador porque es la fuente que me saque de una computadora que tenia por ahi botada
No se que les parece?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2009)

taylor dijo:
			
		

> ...Ahora como ya escribi arriba, tengo problemas con el pic que se me resetea en los arranques o paradas del motor.
> Estaba pensando poner un transformador de aislamiento para conectar la fuente del pic a traves de ese transformador, ya que la fuente con la que estoy polarizando al pic no tiene transformador porque es la fuente que me saque de una computadora que tenia por ahi botada
> No se que les parece?


¿ Leíste lo que comente ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/176975/

Las fuentes de PC tienen transformador de aislación, si no fuera así, las salida de darían bonitos "sacudones"


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 14, 2009)

ehhh, me quede pensando el lo del sistema neumatico q te escupe huevos (mmm soño feo), fijate si conectando asi no sucede.. No se q pasara pero se me ocurrio... 

ah, vi q lo solucionaste con otra valvula.. bueno.. capaz esto era mas barato


----------



## taylor (Mar 15, 2009)

Gracias por tu comentario pablovila, aunque ya compre la valvula, voy a probar esa conexion que dices para ver que pasa.

Fogonazo, te comento que lei lo que me recomendaste, y te agradezco; ahora te comento lo que he hecho: Conecte la fuente que alimenta al pic a una fase, y conecte el motor a otra fase distinta, puse andar la máquina y funciono bien sin ningun problema en el pic ni el lcd. Pero en el lugar donde voy a conectar la maquina no disponen de 2 fases distintas sino solo de una.
Mi pregunta es si con la conexion que adjunto se puede lograr el mismo efecto que al conectar el motor y el pic a dos fases distintas?


----------

